# Gizmo



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, the other day when I was talking with my mom, I found out that she had been watching more tv shows on the computer, so I decided to get her a Gizmo and already have a few athena Micra 6 speakers sitting around as well as the sub. It is going to be a big upgrade for her from an old Boston 2.1 speaker system that has ~2" drivers with about a 5" sub. :applause: I'll be sure to post impressions


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

rygher3 said:


> Well, the other day when I was talking with my mom, I found out that she had been watching more tv shows on the computer, so I decided to get her a Gizmo and already have a few athena Micra 6 speakers sitting around as well as the sub. It is going to be a big upgrade for her from an old Boston 2.1 speaker system that has ~2" drivers with about a 5" sub. :applause: I'll be sure to post impressions


Congrats.
Crazy prices.
I'm amazed they didn't sell better.

Mike


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> Congrats.
> Crazy prices.
> I'm amazed they didn't sell better.
> 
> Mike


I've been surprised too. From the price point you can't go wrong at all. You can put together a very quality 2.0 or 2.1 computer speaker setup that KILLS any "computer speakers" for very comparable costs.


----------



## blackzarg (Apr 19, 2009)

rygher3 said:


> I've been surprised too. From the price point you can't go wrong at all. You can put together a very quality 2.0 or 2.1 computer speaker setup that KILLS any "computer speakers" for very comparable costs.


The 2.1 option on the Gizmo, for a thing this small, is _great_. I've got two of them =)


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

My brother is getting into web design/etc and had bad computer speakers so I just picked up a Gizmo/WAF-1 combo for him.
I think he'll like the upgrade.

Mike


----------



## rygher3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I got the Gizmo set up this weekend and all I can say is wow. The Gizmo with the Athena speakers and sub was a huge upgrade and sounds amazing. My mom was certainly happy


----------

